# More Fry - After Resting Period



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi again









Pleased again I am

After a succesfull summer with 2 breeding pairs and 35 succesfull fry growing up the parents decided to stop mating and go back to they normal lifes.

Having a busy summer setting up tanks and keeping the Fry growing, I have now only 19 left after selling the remander of the babies.

One chap from London took 9 to put in his 10ft tank, hoping to get pictures from him, would love to see how my babies are getting on.

After the Parents decided they had enough I packed away the tanks which I was putting the eggs into. Had 9 tanks set-up alltoghter, then got it down to 6









Still have 22 that I put in a 4ft tank which the biggest is now 3" must be selling these soon as a fear that it will be 10 soon.

Also I still have my favourite called "Ranger" as he seems to like it on his own as he shared with 6 others, but slowly he picked them off one by one and was left on his own. Nothing survive's in that tank with him, I will keep this Piranha forever. 
He feeds on Blood Parrot's which I have no end off. As I have 2 breeding pairs that produce always.

Anyhow back to trhe whole breeding thing









Well packed them all up (tanks), brought myself some new plants as they ate the last ones when they where breeding added some Parrot fish in with them so I could get them to grow.

2 months later (present day) boom!!!.

Breeding again, same lot more eggs. Quickly set another tank up, turn my Fluval 404 off let the spike go off in main tank. 2 days after eggs layed, I do water change syphon babies into the holding tank I set up before.

All this happened on Wednesday (the eggs), by Friday morning did the syphoning.
Now Monday and I have hundreds of fry swimming freely again - I had forgotten how small they where.

Now sitting writing this and the parents are making sweet love, so soon I will need another tank and more lovely fry and one busy Christmas









I will post some pics of Ranger and the others.


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

thats alot of tanks/fish/getting down good job


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

That's fantastic. Congrats and good luck


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

That's awesome









Keep us posted on your sucsess. How much were you getting for the babies?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam bro they are horny mofo's

and congrats


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

> How much were you getting for the babies


I got £70 for 9 Piranhas at 3" long.

Also first batch dead, nothing left









But lucky as I seem to be they are breeding at present as I type this post.

I love watching them breed it's fantastic nature in your own home









Also the other 22 I have, Went down to 15 since that last post







competition for places is the tank is at it's highest. I added 10 parrot fish for feeders but they have settled in with the 15 like family









Well anyhow I will keep you updated, I am off away for the weekend so hopefully when I get back I will have a nice batch of eggs


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

able to get any pics up?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

awwwwwwww man







i wish mine would do some breeding i have 7 in a 120 and i was told that the 6 i bought have bred b4......... but so far im not seeing it wish they were horny like urs i wanna be a daddy lol


----------

